# Playoff berth isn't a given for Dallas Mavericks



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...avs/stories/080108dnspocowlishaw.3088011.html



> *Playoff berth isn't a given for Dallas Mavericks*
> 
> The man who pretty much cost Rick Carlisle his first NBA head coaching job is headed to Texas. And, believe it or not, Carlisle wishes he was joining him here in Dallas.
> 
> ...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> they lack a No. 1 pick in the 2009 draft which the Rockets were willing to trade to Sacramento.


****. don't remind me.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

wow

maybe after next season they will make some REAL changes. Maybe its time to replace donnie as well.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Where did our 2009 1st rounder go ? :thinking2:


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

croco said:


> Where did our 2009 1st rounder go ? :thinking2:


NBADraft.net still has the pick in Dallas' possession.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VCHighFly said:


> NBADraft.net still has the pick in Dallas' possession.


That's what I was thinking too, as far as I know we traded the 2008 and 2010 1st rounders to the Nets since you can't trade consecutive first round picks.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

croco said:


> That's what I was thinking too, as far as I know we traded the 2008 and 2010 1st rounders to the Nets since you can't trade consecutive first round picks.


It wasn't a part of the Harris deal from a few years back now was it?


----------

